# Kingdom Hearts III



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2015)

Video del Gamplay di Kingdom Hearts III, dall'E3 2015, in uscita su PS4


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Solo io trovo che graficamente non sia nulla di esaltante? Vabbè, l'importante è che a livello di trama sia all'altezza.


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2015)

Hanno annunciato la data? Da anni lo aspetto!


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hanno annunciato la data? Da anni lo aspetto!



Ancora no...


----------

